# Interest in a Mississippi Competition.



## SirWaffle (May 22, 2019)

Hey everyone.

So Alex Cohen and I are looking to possibly organize a comp in Mississippi and are trying to gauge the general interest for attending in the area. We are looking at venues in Jackson Mississippi and possibly in Mid-july however none of this is in stone. again just trying to see how many would want to attend. so if you're interested please say so


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (May 22, 2019)

I know Alex, and I heard about this from other organizers in the area. I probably won’t come, but I fully endorse this!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 22, 2019)

I would definitely go. I was thinking about organizing one, but I'm glad to see someone doing it. I know a few others who would love to see one, too. They're not on the forums, but I know them IRL.


----------

